

The Lightning Digital AV Adapter Surprise - emcl
https://www.panic.com/blog/2013/03/the-lightning-digital-av-adapter-surprise

======
JimmaDaRustla
I would like to meet the guy who decided that minimalism was better than
uncompressed 1080p...

~~~
emcl
At Apple minimalism is a black hole that sucks everything into a point. This
adapter is more like a hobby project than something of real utility.

